# Short listed to attend an assessment centre



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey everyone. 
Yesterday I received an email from department if family and community services (facs) formly known as docs. 
I have been shorted listed to attend an interview at an assessment centre for the caseworker position. I'm extremely nervous. I've always wanted to be a caseworker, I want to help vulnerable people. I'm passionate about child protection, But I suck at interview!!!
I have been hearing that the process is 6 hours and includes, role plays,group work, multiple choice test(in the history of FACS no one has ever completed it), case studies, and an interview. I'm really worried I'm going to screw it as I'm not good under pressure. 

Has anyone ever been to one of these? Do u know someone that has?
Any tricks/tips to calm myself down?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Pang said:


> Hey everyone.
> Yesterday I received an email from department if family and community services (facs) formly known as docs.
> I have been shorted listed to attend an interview at an assessment centre for the caseworker position. I'm extremely nervous. I've always wanted to be a caseworker, I want to help vulnerable people. I'm passionate about child protection, But I suck at interview!!!
> I have been hearing that the process is 6 hours and includes, role plays,group work, multiple choice test(in the history of FACS no one has ever completed it), case studies, and an interview. I'm really worried I'm going to screw it as I'm not good under pressure.
> ...


I have been once and I hate it.
I am not comfortable to act on role plays, I am at ease with group work, more comfortable on psychometric exam.

In my opinion this is not a fair evaluation method. What if someone has stage fright?

My advise to you is to try to standout from the group. Give meaningful words and show your compassion to children. Show who you really are (although I think it'll not be easy to be yourself when you know you are being judged)

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

soeid said:


> I have been once and I hate it.
> I am not comfortable to act on role plays, I am at ease with group work, more comfortable on psychometric exam.
> 
> In my opinion this is not a fair evaluation method. What if someone has stage fright?
> ...



Hi there,

Thank you very much for your reply. Did u applied for Child protection Caseworker ?

Can u please tell me what type of question they will ask or case scenarios and What they expect from Us? What is involved in group work? Written task? or whatever is scheduled in assessment centre? This is my first job Interview after my graduate> I will really appreciate if you can share your detail experience in Assessment centre? I really need to practice before going there? Is it easy pass the assessment process ?

Sorry for bombarding lot of questions

Expecting your reply ? Thxx


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Pang said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply. Did u applied for Child protection Caseworker ?
> 
> ...


It is an Assessment Center for Application Support professionals. Yours is different. Probably you will be given scenarios and they will evaluate how you will react on it.
Group work will give you some topics in our case which things should we salvage first to be able to survive from a crashed plane. 

Not sure about a caseworker though but probably they will be checking on your characteristics, compassion, knowledge of child behavior etc. Expect a lot of role play.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

And no allowances will be made for stage fright in this situation. There is no room for nerves if you are dealing with abusive and violent parents whilst trying to take their child into state care. Nor is the room for it whilst giving evidence in a court hearing for the same case. 

How are your English skills? Expect them to be analysing your communication skills all round. Understanding complex written information quickly and relaying it within a role play or presentation. 

Do some reading on FACS policy, vision & values and a brief overview of relevant Law. 

I hate the face to face interview more. Dont see how/why a 3 person griling is meant to get the best from an applicant!


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> And no allowances will be made for stage fright in this situation. There is no room for nerves if you are dealing with abusive and violent parents whilst trying to take their child into state care. Nor is the room for it whilst giving evidence in a court hearing for the same case.
> 
> How are your English skills? Expect them to be analysing your communication skills all round. Understanding complex written information quickly and relaying it within a role play or presentation.
> 
> ...


Hi Shel,

Thank you for your reply. I will say my English skill is good. However this will be my first Job after graduate in the social work filed. Have you attended assessment centre for child protection caseworker interview? If yes, can you tell me what type of question should I expect in Group Interview, Individual , Writing and role-play? I would like to prepare for the interview but I am having difficult to find any source to practice? Do you have any sample that I can use to practice. Thxx in advance for your advise.

BR


----------

